# white buildup in sump pit



## admiller97 (Dec 30, 2011)

my sump pit was overflowing this morning. I took it apart and found a large buildup of white material on the float and around the walls (picture below). The buildup on the float was weighing it down, lifting the float by hand kicked the pump on. We have 3 items draining to this pit, kitchen sink, dishwasher, and washing machine. Has anyone seen this before and know how to prevent it? I suspect that it is laundry detergent as we use powdered detergent and do lots of laundry due to cloth diapers. My thought is to switch to liquid detergent but just need another rational voice to convince the wife. We built this house new and have only been in it for 9 months. I don't feel like a sump pit should need to be cleaned that often...

pop bottle is in picture for size reference.









sump pit after cleaning


----------



## xyleman (Feb 2, 2011)

I think i saw that on an episode of the x-files years back, don't remember where it originated from.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

That is weird the last time I saw anything like that was.


----------



## ibeplumber (Sep 20, 2011)

That's a strange looking sump pit? ===== Hope you don't chew your finger nails..


----------



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

Hmmm...


----------



## marc76075 (Nov 24, 2010)

Definitely ghost ectoplasm. who you gonna call? ...


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

marc76075 said:


> Definitely ghost ectoplasm. who you gonna call? ...


There is only one company i would call:yes::yes:


----------



## Dun' Right (Sep 27, 2010)

You broke it! Your in trouble now!


----------



## PlumberJ (Dec 12, 2011)

I ain't afraid of no ghost!


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Is that urine in that bottle?


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Widdershins said:


> Is that urine in that bottle?


So dunbar has been there. :laughing:


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

That caused by.......... And is fixed using....... And............. 

If that dont work try using...............


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

1. Carefully remove the pump from the pit.

2. Turn the pump over upside down.

3. There will be a blue sticker on the bottom like the one below......






















Now go to www.diychatroom.com dummy......


----------

